# JBL FerroTabs



## Glenda Steel (20 Aug 2014)

Could anyone advise me if the JBL FerroTabs (root tab fertilisers) are good for both plants and shrimp please?  We are looking for a straight forward way to fertilise our plants as we are complete beginners to keeping an Aquarium, we also would like them to be shrimp friendly.  I have noticed that the JBL FerroTabs that we are using at the moment (whilst cycling our tank), contain copper.


----------



## Andy D (20 Aug 2014)

There are not too many (if any?) aquarium ferts that are dangerous to shrimp. They don't tend to contain a lethal level of copper. 

If you want something straight forward then check out the Tropica range.


----------



## Glenda Steel (20 Aug 2014)

Thanks Andy I will, that's a relief re the copper, I thought we'd created a shrimp hostile tank!!!


----------

